# [jogl] GLU ab JSR-231 erstellen



## the_gregg (20. Mai 2006)

hi,

wie der Titel schon sagt, kann ich keine GLU erstellen. In den vielen Tutorials die's gibt steht immer nur:

```
GLU glu = drawable.getGLU();
```
Allerdings ist diser Code veraltet und scheint das den neuen Bindings nicht zu funktionieren. Die Klasse GLAutoDrawable scheint keine Methode mehr zu haben, die eine GLU erzeugt. 
Statt dessen muss man eine glu mit new GLU(); instanzieren (welche dann global ist, in den Callbacks !?). Allerdings scheinen die glu-Funktionen bei mir keine Auswirkungen auf die GLCanvas (also die Anzeige) zu haben. Die Methode gluPerspective, die eigentlich die 3-dimensionale Verzerrung von Objekten aktivieren sollte, funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht.

Wie kann ich meinem Frame/Canvas/Anzeige die GLU zuweisen, so dass sie auch was macht? Oder kann ich mit einem GL-Befehl die "echte" 3D-Ansicht aktivieren?

mfG the_gregg


----------



## the_gregg (20. Mai 2006)

hat sich erledigt..

sry


----------



## Soulfly (20. Mai 2006)

Um die Lösung dazu zu sagen:

Ab JSR-231 erhält man die Glu-Referenz von aktuellen Kontext einfach per

Glu glu = new Glu();


MfG
Soulfly


----------

